# outdoorsman grand lake st marys catfish tourny results from 4/7



## pumper (Jan 20, 2007)

April Tournament Weight Points 
NAME 
Black Chuck 35.65 40.00 
Puthoff Mitch 35.65 40.00 
Collins Donnie 32.39 39.00 
Devilbiss Kurtis 32.39 39.00 
Smith Dean 28.80 38.00 
Wehrley Doug 28.80 38.00 
Goodwin Rich 28.16 37.00 
Walter Steve 28.16 37.00 
Bullock Scott 25.18 36.00 
Harner Clint 25.18 36.00 
Bullock Kevin 24.76 35.00 
Bullock Mike 24.76 35.00 
Storer Larry 24.63 34.00 
Sweeney 24.63 34.00 
Plessinger George 24.14 33.00 
Fink Rusty 24.14 33.00 
Carpenter Brian 23.07 32.00 
Lincoln PH 23.07 32.00 
Toben Jeff 22.56 31.00 
Andreoni John 22.56 31.00 
Meyerhauffer Mitch 22.19 30.00 
Snauffer Randy 22.19 30.00 
Moorman Brian 20.17 29.00 
Martin Rich 20.17 29.00 
Frankhouser Blake 20.08 28.00 
Scarberry Darwin 20.08 28.00 
Whitaker Mike 19.46 27.00 
Poppe Ted 19.46 27.00 
Haines Abe 18.09 26.00 
Byer Jeremy 18.09 26.00 
Lawler Shaun 18.00 25.00 
Lawler Jake 18.00 25.00 
Caroll Mark 17.48 24.00 
Holub Sam 17.48 24.00 
Wehnes Mike 17.38 23.00 
Bradshaw Chris 17.38 23.00 
Lesh Jason 16.98 22.00 
Deitsch Bill 16.98 22.00 
Christian Billy 16.88 21.00 
Kanorr Travis 16.88 21.00 
Roby Randy 16.30 20.00 
King Wade 16.30 20.00 
Weimert Josh 16.26 19.00 
Covault Rodney 16.26 19.00 
Vogan Pat 16.25 18.00 
Hampshire Robert 16.25 18.00 
Germann Kenny 16.17 17.00 
Flowers Allen 16.17 17.00 
Langenkamp Shawn 15.75 16.00 
Chilcoat Don 15.74 16.00 
Reid Mike 14.18 15.00 
Rust Rick 14.18 15.00 
Bullock Robert 13.84 14.00 
Bullock Eric 13.38 14.00 
Gibson Paul 12.37 13.00 
Marchal Steve 12.37 13.00 
Razor Brent 12.07 12.00 
Razor Jeremy 12.07 12.00 
Wycuff Preston 11.32 11.00 
Everage Robert 11.32 11.00 
Ridder Dan 10.20 10.00 
Wenning Neal 10.20 10.00 
Frysinger Jason 9.67 10.00 
Smith Nick 9.67 10.00 
Backs Derek 6.94 10.00 
Backs Ed 6.94 10.00 
Morris Carl 5.93 10.00 
Martin Sean 5.93 10.00 
Cornell Harlan 5.49 10.00 
Wietholter Daniel 5.49 10.00 
Kanorr Kathy 5.39 10.00 
Dirkson Kris 5.39 10.00 
Potter Brandon 3.71 10.00 
Perin Joe 3.71 10.00 
Lipps Jesse 3.12 10.00 
McCabb Jarrod 3.12 10.00 
Sell Andy 0.00 10.00 
Powers Jeff 0.00 10.00 
Everage Jim 0.00 10.00 
Rhodes Justin 0.00 10.00 
Obringer Neal 0.00 10.00 
Slack Robert 0.00 10.00 
Trotter Roger 0.00 10.00 
Sattler Scott 0.00 10.00 
Perry Shannon 0.00 10.00 
Boomershine Tom 0.00 10.00 
Crags Dave 0.00 10.00 
Waterman Jeff 0.00 10.00 
Rex James 0.00 10.00 
Ellis Brock 0.00 10.00 
Slone Anthony 0.00 10.00 
Burns Chris 0.00 10.00 
Rammel Cody 0.00 10.00 
Rammel Graig 0.00 10.00


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

some people actually cought fish in that weather. lol


----------

